# Wtb .270



## TheBeeDeeGee (Oct 3, 2017)

Looking for a decent .270 (or even .243) preferably with a scope. Not looking for a high dollar rifle, but I need a deer rifle. Figured I would ask on here just to see if someone might have something they might want to get rid of.


----------



## legoman97a (Mar 15, 2018)

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=49064&share_fid=1388031&share_type=t

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

If you decide to look at new rifles then I would look at the Thompson Center Compass. they are offering a rebate right now and I think some are sold with scopes. I love mine for a budget rifle and other folks locally have bragged on theirs.


----------



## TheBeeDeeGee (Oct 3, 2017)

murfpcola said:


> If you decide to look at new rifles then I would look at the Thompson Center Compass. they are offering a rebate right now and I think some are sold with scopes. I love mine for a budget rifle and other folks locally have bragged on theirs.


thanks for the heads up. I had been looking at a Ruger American, but I would really like to save some cash by trying to find a used rifle with a scope if I could. I guess I should probably just rock the 12 gauge this season and try to find a deal after the season


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I have a Ruger American Compact 308 that I have not used much. Have a Vortex Crossfire scope. Sell both for $500.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

TheBeeDeeGee said:


> thanks for the heads up. I had been looking at a Ruger American, but I would really like to save some cash by trying to find a used rifle with a scope if I could. I guess I should probably just rock the 12 gauge this season and try to find a deal after the season


Go to www.grabagun.com. You can get a Savage Axis combo in the low $300's and you can go up from there. Remington 700 ADL with scope in the mid $400's. Ruger American with a Vortex Crossfire II for about $470. Pay a $20 transfer fee and be done.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Not the caliber you are looking for but $375 before the $50 rebate and that includes a Vortex scope

https://www.sportsmansoutdoorsupers...moor-with-vortex-4-12x44mm-crossfire-ii-scope


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

You may think you want a .270 but you really want a .308. Many choices in rifles and ammo. From mice to moose, a .308 is the WD-40 of calibers. I have several great shooting guns, but the .308 is what I grab to hunt with.


----------



## OwenM (Sep 11, 2017)

I grabbed a TC 243 at academy the other day for the women. Those TC’s are good guns. They had a savage axis on sale for 275 with some cheap glass


----------

